# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  Info on Des Moines Area

## Midwest Morphs

I am looking for some info on the Des Moines area. Anyone from around there?

I am working on a new job that will move me up there from St Louis for about a year or so. 

What are some areas to look into for places to live? 
Is there anything to do there lol?

----------


## RideRed12

Yea I'm from Northwest Iowa and there is tons to do in the Des Moines area. Your right in the middle of everything, what hobbys and other stuff interests you?

----------


## Atherosdragon

Hope u got hobbies it's boring here!! I live in urbandale

----------

